# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Builder says it's not asbestos, but...?

## concernednewbie

Builder has just started renovations with knocking down half the walls for bathroom etc - wife and I planning to stay for duration of about 3 months. 
House occupancy cert was end of 1978 in Canberra, builder is very confident that the walls are villaboard and not asbestos. 
My concern is that my understanding was that villaboard contained asbestos until 1981 Asbestos Industry Association online 
Don't want to get in a disagreement over nothing, but don't want to live in the dust for 3 months if it's dangerous.
Some pics of it if it helps: http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/...e/423e5e00.jpg http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q612/concernednewbie/dc4c7e63.jpg http://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/...e/961ca60c.jpg 
Any advice appreciated as feeling a touch stressed  :Frown:  
Thx.

----------


## amiaow

According to this: How to identify asbestos fibro when doing renovations | The Asbestos Removal Guide Villaboard became asbestos-free in 1981. So... get it tested or if you can't wait, make your builder remove it PROPERLY!

----------


## johnc

> According to this: How to identify asbestos fibro when doing renovations | The Asbestos Removal Guide Villaboard became asbestos-free in 1981. So... get it tested or if you can't wait, make your builder remove it PROPERLY!

  If the bathrooms have been redone since the place has been built you will probably be fine, it is worth noting that we built a house in 1982 and the cement sheeting used had stickers stating that the sheets *may* contain asbestos. I would agree with the above post, get it tested it is worth it for peace of mind. On the other hand risk of exposure leading to illness remains low but no one in their right mind should play Russian roulette with the stuff. The link does state that you may find asbestos related products in homes built up to the late 1980's.

----------


## concernednewbie

Thanks for the advice guys. Ensuite had been redone I'd say, but bathroom and laundry both original.  
Spoke to the certifier for the build who was really knowleable and an old hand in the local industry and he'll come past to help sort out whether it is or isn't. 
Fingers crossed it isnt, because aside from potential down the track health issues it'd be a real nightmare to cleanup now. 
Cheers.

----------


## Bloss

You (or your builder mate) can't tell by looking at it! If it had labelling on it saying it was asbestos free (as most fibro did once they started replacing it) then it will not have asbestos in it - otherwise testing is the only way. But the handling process is in the stickies (see above). Just don't do anything more of what has been done to expose what already has been exposed without wearing a mask gloves goggles etc. Not a high risk, but why have any when you can prevent it!

----------


## goldie1

Get it tested. Get it done your self.  It only costs about $50. Don't trust others with your health.

----------


## concernednewbie

Certifier discussed a sample with a licenced asbestos remover and a licenced assessor, both agreed that based on their experience in canberra that its the layered compressed fibre product that was used instead of asbestos containing products around that time, but are going to do a proper test of the sample on Monday. 
Nothings happening on the site until official test comes back. I think the key phrase for me was something like "wouldnt bet your house on it until we get the results".

----------


## Bloss

Yep - as I said - looking at it cannot tell you what it is, no matter how experienced one might be. 
Asbestos sheeting was 'layered compressed fibre product' - and just as with asbestos free products since,  was made in varying densities for different uses. So, for example, some wall board materials seemed softer and 'flaky' while underlay was harder and more dense. 
None of those attributes allow anyone to say whether they contain asbestos or are asbestos free, only a test to identify fibres (under a microscope) can do that. So they might be right, they might be wrong, either way their view without a test is just a guess. 
So good that they are testing, but as I have said ad nauseaum there is no need to get too concerned so long as the handling is done correctly - which your original photos suggest might not be so unless whoever pulled at that sample was wearing correct a mask at least, and too few tradies or DIYers do!

----------


## concernednewbie

And the results are in and there's asbestos of some type in it. Havent seen the report yet as out of the city at the moment, but cant imagine its going to be a fun cleanup job. 
While it was all taken down in chunks and apparently didnt breakup like the plaster would have, not sure how you work out whether the mm of dust on everying left in the house is clean plaster or has a certain percent of silica. Presume the professional asssessors and removal guys will work that out. 
Just wish I'd trusted my gut at the start and not stayed in the house on the first couple of nights before going to a hotel and posting here. Oh well, hindsight and all that. 
Thx for the advice all. I do appreciate it.

----------


## Bloss

Risk to you is tiny tiny tiny . . . almost every other activity you do is more threatening to your health - driving, eating out, cycling, walking around your house (trip hazards and falls) and on it goes. Sleep soundly . . . !

----------

